

Touching: All Rumors Point To The End Of Keys/Buttons - fjabre
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/29/touching-all-rumors-point-to-the-end-of-keysbuttons/

======
cmos
Apple is not going to make a dedicated remote control.

Touchscreens alone simply don't work on a remote. People aren't very good at
looking at a TV, then focusing on a screen close to them. That is somewhat the
brilliance of their existing remote. You can learn where the buttons are
within a minute of using it. They can add features and not have to worry about
putting a button on the remote, virtual or physical.

There are plenty of applications to turn your iphone into a remote control if
one really wants a touchscreen remote. It can be quite handy to see your
favorite TV station icons. But when the phone rings how do you press mute?

